# .270 WSM loads?



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I recently picked up a Browning X Bolt Hunter in .270 WSM and I'm trying to figure out what loads I should try out. I'm going after cow elk just after New Year's and would love to take one with it. Does anyone have a favorite load for this caliber? I'm thinking of trying some 140 grain Barnes TSX. My other rifles seem to really like the TSX, but I'm open to others suggestions!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

140 TSX will work great for elk in this caliber. The beauty of the 270 WSM is that is has enough capacity to shoot the bigger bullets at great velocities taking it to the next step over the great 270 win in my opinion. I would stick with whatever premium 140 shoots best and kill everything you can hit out to 500 yards if you want. As far as the TSX's, I too have noticed that they tend to group extremely well at 100-200 yds. I have also noticed that they aren't as consistent as other bullets at longer ranges. I can't explain this phenomenon but I've seen it enough times to know that it is true at least in some cases. The best case in point is my 300 RUM. It shoots 190 Berger bullets just over MOA at 1000 yds, it shoots 100 Accubonds in about 1.5-2 MOA at 1000 yds. I can't keep the 180 TSX or TTSX within 4 MOA at that range on the same day. I still use the TSX for hunting as it performs great at hunting ranges. ------------SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Shooter- 
Thanks for your thoughts! I've heard the same about the TSX accuracy a bit further down range. The semester is about to end in a few weeks, so I'm thinking I'll have some good time to spend at the range and figure things out. I've heard great things about this caliber and I couldn't pass up the deal on the rifle. Hopefully I'll have a good report once Jan. 2nd arrives!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had good luck with 140 gr Nosler Accubonds and Magpro powder. The 270WSM is a great gun and I think you will enjoy it.

Mark


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You are gonna love that caliber. 

I load mine with either 130 or 150 Gr Nosler Partitions for elk/bear, I use 130 gr Sierra boattails in my deer loads.

I'm working in Bama until Chirstmas time or I would give u the load date for the loads that my own A-bolts' perfers for those bullets, I just don't trust going off my memory.

However, I do use IMR 4350 powder in my loads.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies fellas! I haven't had the chance to shoot it yet but I am itching to get out!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> Thanks for the replies fellas! I haven't had the chance to shoot it yet but I am itching to get out!


I got to shoot mine once Saturday evening, result: one very dead in its tracks @ 175 yards Oklahoma Whitetail. :mrgreen:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> waspocrew said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies fellas! I haven't had the chance to shoot it yet but I am itching to get out!
> ...


Not to hijak the thread, but you can't mention a kill like that without offering a picture man!!!!-------SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> I got to shoot mine once Saturday evening, result: one very dead in its tracks @ 175 yards Oklahoma Whitetail. :mrgreen:


Not to hijak the thread, but you can't mention a kill like that without offering a picture man!!!!-------SS[/quote]

I totally agree!


----------

